# Musical books written by classic composers



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I was just reading about Berlioz's _Treatise on Instrumentation_ and it made me wonder how many of works like this one, written by classic (pre-XXth century, shall we say), composers are still used in practice? How many of them are still possible to buy? I was looking for some of them for a while and found nothing. Are those books lost? Or maybe they got so old that nobody cares about them anymore, so they don't even sell them?


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

There's also Rimsky Korsakov's Orchestration book. Fux's "Gradus ad Parnassum" on counterpoint (famously used by Haydn etc.). I'd love to get hold of some of Ramaeu's controvertial treatises.

I know you didn't want 20th century books but Shoenberg's "Theory of Harmony", "Structural Functions of Harmony" and "Fundamental's of Muscial Composition" are useful for tonal composition.


----------

